# How to bill On table cystogram



## NL2022 (Dec 16, 2009)

The Urologist performed 52204 (Cystouethroscopy, with biopsy (s) ) he also documents that he removed the cystoscope then perfomed "on table cystogram". Can we bill this?  He did this to see if patient had a fistula. 

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 21, 2009)

Not having the procedure in front of me, could 51610 and 74450 be an option?


----------

